# Apple WWDC 2012



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Is anyone hoping/looking for anything?

I know that if the rumor of the anti-glare screen on the iMac's is true, then I will be getting one. Should be able to get 80% or so of what I paid for my current one.

I would love to see the new iPhone introduced, but not really expecting it.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I would like an anti-glare screen too. That might be enough reason to replace my current puter. I'm can't wait to hear about iOS 6 and OS X Mountain Lion.

I feel the same about the iPhone.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will probably buy the new iMac.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> Is anyone hoping/looking for anything?


Yeah. I'm looking for my AAPL to go up some more.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Really interested in iOS 6, and what it has other than getting rid of Google Maps.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> other than getting rid of Google Maps.


I just wish maps were accessible whenever you don't have a data connection.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Herdfan" said:


> I just wish maps were accessible whenever you don't have a data connection.


Yeah, unless they have something, that's going to be where Google will have an advantage. But the stuff about Google having their own planes, and planes on contract for aerial shots etc is actually starting to creep me out.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

While Streetview was interesting, I'm glad it's gone.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Herdfan said:


> I just wish maps were accessible whenever you don't have a data connection.


I believe they are, not the whole world at once, but in some pay-for apps, where you d/l an area you're in or going to. Sorry, don't have any recommendations, though.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> I will probably buy the new iMac.


Same here. It's time to replace our 4 year old iMac and I've been impatiently waiting for the new models to arrive.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

"Laxguy" said:


> I believe they are, not the whole world at once, but in some pay-for apps, where you d/l an area you're in or going to. Sorry, don't have any recommendations, though.


The latest version of Navigon lets you pick which states to download to the device. I use it occasionally and it works well.

I'm looking forward to hearing about the new features in iOS 6 as I plan to upgrade my iPhone 4 this year.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am hoping for enough seats at the Keynote... I hate standing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Interesting rumor, that the original iPad won't get IOS6, but the 3GS will.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am hoping for enough seats at the Keynote... I hate standing.


Ok, you suck.



dpeters11 said:


> Interesting rumor, that the original iPad won't get IOS6, but the 3GS will.


I read that as well. Not sure I understand the logic. Maybe I should sell my original before the masses learn about this.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Maybe the hardware can't handle driving all the pixels plus the new functionality? Or also possible the rumor is just wrong. We'll find out today for sure.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Earl Bonovich said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping for enough seats at the Keynote... I hate standing.
> ...


:lol:

You prolly beat a few us to that, Herdfan! 

Good news is DAFI users will be well-represented. :up:


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am hoping for enough seats at the Keynote... I hate standing.


Enjoy the show my man!

Haven't been to a WWDC Keynote, but I have been in a war room for an iPhone launch. That was surprisingly calm ...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Apple store is down as expected, but they aren't using a Post-It note look anymore. It's a large slightly crooked rounded square.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Is anyone hoping/looking for anything?


I _was_ interested in seeing the specs of the new Mac Mini, but it's apparently not getting announced this week. Not a big deal since I won't be getting one any time _TOO_ soon, but that _was_ something I was looking forward to reading about...



Herdfan said:


> I would love to see the new iPhone introduced, but not really expecting it.


Ditto...

My phone is getting pathetic! 



Herdfan said:


> I just wish maps were accessible whenever you don't have a data connection.


Turn by turn directions would be a nice Android feature for iOS 6 to copy... 



Earl Bonovich said:


> I am hoping for enough seats at the Keynote... I hate standing.


I was wondering if you'd be there...

~Alan


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

If anyone is interested, there's a live blog going on here: http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/macmasi#utm_campaign=t.co&utm_source=6552120&utm_medium=social

... and it's gone.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Go Beavs said:


> If anyone is interested, there's a live blog going on here: http://www.macrumorslive.com/


That's what I'm checking out...

9to5mac.com is reporting new iPad cases will be announced today.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

No retina display for the MacBooks.

$100 cheaper (on the regular ones) and all models start shipping today!

~Alan


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Is anyone hoping/looking for anything?
> 
> I know that if the rumor of the anti-glare screen on the iMac's is true, then I will be getting one. Should be able to get 80% or so of what I paid for my current one.


Any recommendations on the best way / channel to do that is? Ebay or something else?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

THIRD LAPTOP LINE!!!

HUH?!?!

MacBook Pros as well... but with Retina displays?

~Alan


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Turn by turn directions would be a nice Android feature for iOS 6 to copy...
> ~Alan


They'd just patent it after copying it and sue everyone who was using it anyway.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Best is: http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Me want: new MBP.... but can't justify it now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You literally heard the air get sucked out of the room, when they put that new MBP on the screen.... That is sick.

Quad Core, I7.... 16GB of ram, at 1600mhz


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You literally heard the air get sucked out of the room, when they put that new MBP on the screen.... That is sick.
> 
> Quad Core, I7.... 16GB of ram, at 1600mhz


Yeah... one has to wonder how many Lexus vehicles you could buy for the same price though... 

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

After reading more about the MBP, the air got sucked out of my lungs. So I justified it, went to the store, but it's being "updated", and will be back, "soon"! (Their actual word)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> Yeah... one has to wonder how many Lexus vehicles you could buy for the same price though...
> 
> ~Alan


This thing is totally loaded... my goodness.

$2199 Starting... with not too shabby specs.

Available: TODAY!!!!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This thing is totally loaded... my goodness.
> 
> $2199 Starting... with not too shabby specs.


I don't think $2199 for all that is bad at all. It's a beast.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Now ...

BRING ON THE DESKTOPS!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This thing is totally loaded... my goodness.
> 
> $2199 Starting... with not too shabby specs.
> 
> Available: TODAY!!!!





dmurphy said:


> I don't think $2199 for all that is bad at all. It's a beast.


$2199 for a computer/laptop is WAY TOO RICH for my blood, and a little hard to justify in my mind if I was a millionaire, BUT it's certainly an impressive device! 

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This thing is totally loaded... my goodness.
> 
> $2199 Starting... with not too shabby specs.
> 
> Available: TODAY!!!!


Trying to strike while the iron is hot (my "mind iron" so to speak), I still can't get into the store....

Price is fair!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

But, Alan, less than 10% of a Lexus....:sure: !


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> But, Alan, less than 10% of a Lexus....:sure: !




Over $2000 for a computer is insane in my mind.

It's an awesome device though...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Power Nap seems cool...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I can't wait to get a Mac so that I can use Mountain Lion...

Just sayin'... 

~Alan


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I can't wait to get a Mac so that I can use Mountain Lion...
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> ~Alan


Function-to-dollar-value is very, very high for a Mac.

Just a warning: They multiply like rabbits. You start with one, and next thing you know, everyone around you ends up with a Mac too.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just got through to a local Apple store, and the guy said they don't have them in stock, and not sure when they will. Says website locked till conference is over... then, deluge?!

Website still shows "updating".....


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This thing is totally loaded... my goodness.
> 
> $2199 Starting... with not too shabby specs.
> 
> Available: TODAY!!!!


You should absolutely buy one!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Over $2000 for a computer is insane in my mind.
> 
> It's an awesome device though...
> 
> ~Alan


Cheaper than buying a new car to get the Siri button


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No new iMacs???


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like the iPad 3 (only) will get Siri.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Siri: Buy me some stocks that will go up 75% in the next six months.
Siri: .....


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

No AppleTV SDK as had been rumored and no iMacs.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> No new iMacs???


Yeah, bummer!  I was really hoping to upgrade soon!

Looks like I'll be waiting little while longer. I'm sure they'll be out *soon*.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dmurphy said:


> Function-to-dollar-value is very, very high for a Mac.
> 
> Just a warning: They multiply like rabbits. You start with one, and next thing you know, everyone around you ends up with a Mac too.


I'm anxious to make the switch... just need to get financials in better shape.

The higher cost will most likely prevent most people I know from ending up with a Mac.



dpeters11 said:


> Cheaper than buying a new car to get the Siri button


True... but I admit, that's pretty cool that the automakers are doing that...

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Siri: Buy me some stocks that will go up 75% in the next six months.
> Siri: .....


!rolling

If only it was that easy!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

New iPad covers

New AirPort Express Base Station

MacBook Pro with Retina Display


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

iOS 6

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> No new iMacs???


Apparently Mac Pros came out today...

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on the retina display MBP. Told myself I'd brush up on Photoshop or do some video editing to try to "justify" it. Shipping is free, and tax added almost $200.00. Stock one at that. 

But Chris made me do it. Said it was a bargain or something.....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

http://blog.solidsignal.com/content.php/508-iOS6-Design-THUD


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm kinda bummed the iMac's didn't get any love. The new MBP is an absolute monster. So expensive though. I can't wait to upgrade to Mountain Lion and iOs6. The new features sound very cool.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I want a new Imac and ATV sdk, other stuff sounds great--Itunes is updated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Marlin Guy said:


> You should absolutely buy one!


Just got a new Air about a month ago..
I'll have to wait for a while....


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just got a new Air about a month ago..
> I'll have to wait for a while....


But Lax guy will have one and you won't.
You can sell the other one on ebay for 1/4 of what you paid... or donate to some worthy charity.
My investment portfolio is relying on you to do the right thing here. Step up!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Marlin Guy" said:


> But Lax guy will have one and you won't.
> You can sell the other one on ebay for 1/4 of what you paid... or donate to some worthy charity.
> My investment portfolio is relying on you to do the right thing here. Step up!


An 11" 64GB Air is going for about $500 on Gazelle in perfect condition.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Does anyone have an AirPort Express or Extreme wireless router (or a Time Capsule) are they any good?

Thanks


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> http://blog.solidsignal.com/content.php/508-iOS6-Design-THUD


Is that the way that YOU feel, or just posting the link?!

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does anyone have an AirPort Express or Extreme wireless router (or a Time Capsule) are they any good?


I don't know the answer to the question, but whenever I'm able to make the switch to Wireless N, I'd like to get a Time Capsule. 

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Chris Blount" said:


> http://blog.solidsignal.com/content.php/508-iOS6-Design-THUD


Keeping in mind, I deal with end users and support their devices, I'm glad they haven't made huge GUI changes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> Does anyone have an AirPort Express or Extreme wireless router (or a Time Capsule) are they any good?
> 
> Thanks


I do to have one, but they were one of the only devices not affected by the Wireless Protected Setup vulnerability that do many devices are still vulnerable to. This is good.

Things I hated when I worked on one, no web interface, it was a piece of software that had to be installed on a system. I also like DDWRT or OpenWrt instead of stock firmware.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*My thoughts on iOS 6:*


*MAPS:* I'm very pleased that Apple is finally getting around to doing turn by turn directions. That was one of the features that Android had that I felt was lacking on the iPhone. I like that it gives you multiple routes to choose from, and for those that live in metropolitan areas, I like the traffic features. Flyover seems VERY cool, and I hope they offer an AirPlay option for that. I will miss the satellite and hybrid modes in MAPS though. Click here for more information regarding changes!

*SIRI:* I don't have an iPhone 4s or an iPad 3, so it doesn't really affect me. I'd probably come near using it on an iPhone versus an iPad 3, and I do intend on finding someway to upgrade to "the new iPhone" later this year, as my current phone has some MAJOR issues. Not really impressed with the developments today regarding it...

*FACEBOOK:* I'm very glad to have Facebook integration... not that I really use Facebook a lot, since I rarely have anything interesting to say, and mainly use it to tell individuals "happy birthday" or the like, but it would have been convenient to have had during my recent "American Idol" experiences. The integration with contacts COULD be very cool should they do it right... I'm not crazy about the way my Android phone syncs with my Facebook/Twitter contacts.

*PHOTO STREAM SHARING:* Again... I don't really know many "i" folks, so it doesn't really affect me much, but I'm glad for those who do that it appears you can SELECTIVELY pick what's shared and what's not instead of EVERYTHING being shared by default.

*PASSBOOK:* A cool app... it doesn't really affect me much since I don't really have anything to use it with, but it's cool and convenient for those who do.

*FACETIME OVER CELLULAR:* Verizon and AT&T are counting the overage charges now! Again, doesn't really affect me much since I don't really know many "i" folks...

*PHONE:* OK... this was pretty cool to me... particularly the "Do Not Disturb" portion. I like that a lot. Ironically, I was reading a semi-local blog a couple of months ago from a guy who got an iPhone and he was complaining about not having a DND feature.

*MAIL:* Depending upon how it's done, the VIP feature seems cool... potentially.

*SAFARI:* Shared Bookmarks... potentially cool...

The improvements to Find My Friends is cool, but again, I don't know many "i" folks, so it doesn't really affect me. I like the changes to "Find My iPhone."

There are a few things that would be nice to have changed... I still get ticked at the Calendar app, so I'd like to see some changes/improvements to it... but overall, iOS 6 seems to fix one BIG complaint about the iPhone, so I'm impressed and looking forward to this Fall when I can finally try it out! 

~Alan


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does anyone have an AirPort Express or Extreme wireless router (or a Time Capsule) are they any good?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, we have an AirPort Extreme. It's very nice. Unbelievably easy to set up a secure network. The guest network was super easy to setup as well. I don't regret my purchase. Had I known exactly what a Time Capsule was, I would have gotten one of those instead.

Hope this helps.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I didn't see it listed, but hopefully it is there... I want to be able to copy and paste a whole appointment in the Calendar. I can't stand that you can't do that now. I routinely have appointments that are re-set on new dates. As I like to keep track of all appointments, I don't want to move the current one to the new date, but rather want to copy it, as the current one was a valid appointment.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Option-Drag does what you describe in the Mac calendar, if I understand correctly what you want.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Laxguy" said:


> Option-Drag does what you describe in the Mac calendar, if I understand correctly what you want.


Not if he's talking about the iPhone or iPad calendar.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Still can't figure out how a company like Apple can't figure out how to make a "select all" and "delete all" button in their email client on the iPad and iPhone (or what their screwy logic is for not doing it). Fortunately there is a Jailbreak app for that. 

While they didn't mention it, maybe it's finally in IOS 6.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> Not if he's talking about the iPhone or iPad calendar.


I should have specified that. Yes, I meant for the iPad and iPhone.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I rather think they've chosen to not do that, as it's way too easy to accidentally delete messages on the iDevices. All my e-mails on the devices are IMAP, so it do mass deletions on the computer when needed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have mixed feelings on Mountain Lion at $19.99... On the one hand, it isn't outrageously priced... on the other, I just upgraded to Lion in February of this year for $29.99... so had I waited a few more months I would have skipped it and saved $10.

I was hoping for a better upgrade option for recent Lion purchasers.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"TBlazer07" said:


> Still can't figure out how a company like Apple can't figure out how to make a "select all" and "delete all" button in their email client on the iPad and iPhone (or what their screwy logic is for not doing it). Fortunately there is a Jailbreak app for that.
> 
> While they didn't mention it, maybe it's finally in IOS 6.


Wait a second, I have the "select all" option in my email on my iPad, then I just use the backspace button to delete all that's highlighted. What am I missing or not understanding about what you're saying?

Thanks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> I have mixed feelings on Mountain Lion at $19.99... On the one hand, it isn't outrageously priced... on the other, I just upgraded to Lion in February of this year for $29.99... so had I waited a few more months I would have skipped it and saved $10.
> 
> I was hoping for a better upgrade option for recent Lion purchasers.


They did this kind of thing years ago with iPod Touch users. First gen Touch users had to pay $20 to add apps like Mail, stocks, weather, maps and notes along with the functionality to rearrange icons. Those that didn't buy that update paid $10 to upgrade to IOS 2 and got those features, and those that did buy that update still had to pay $10 for iOS 2, $10 for iOS 3 etc. apple claimed it was required by law, but that always seemed like an excuse.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Back in the PocketPC days, there was a great feature that I wish was more prevalent in IOS apps. It's the tap and hold for a menu. I would like to tap and hold an email and have the menu pop up to forward, delete, etc. Wouldn't it be great to tap and hold the top bar and have a menu to enable/disable BT or location services or some of the other administrative functions?

My biggest peeve about ios is the sheer number of screens you have to go through sometimes to change something.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

raott said:


> Any recommendations on the best way / channel to do that is? Ebay or something else?


I have a friend who would buy my old iMac in an instant. Mac2Sell.net will give you good price references. A posting on a BB at a local college would be a great way. I would stay away from ebay. Maybe a CL listing as you can meet the buyer.



Earl Bonovich said:


> This thing is totally loaded... my goodness.
> 
> $2199 Starting... with not too shabby specs.
> 
> Available: TODAY!!!!


Ok, so according to Mac2Sell.net, my 17" i7 MBP is worth around $2K. Assuming I could get that for it, I could get in the new MBP for $200. I will need to see the screen though. If it make the text too small as high rez displays tend to do then no. Also, do I want to go from a 17" to a 15"?



Chris Blount said:


> No new iMacs???


So bummed about this.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Ditto...
> 
> My phone is getting pathetic!


Well... I _WAS_ planning on upgrading to a "New iPhone" from my Android device later this year, BUT after reading about Verizon's new shared data plan pricing, I may be giving up on that dream and going back an old plain cell phone. 

~Alan


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> Well... I _WAS_ planning on upgrading to a "New iPhone" from my Android device later this year, BUT after reading about Verizon's new shared data plan pricing, I may be giving up on that dream and going back an old plain cell phone.
> 
> ~Alan


I've been waiting on the new shared data plan, seems like this might save me upwards of $50/month with 4 iPhones, a 4G Datacard, and a 4G iPad but I need to look at this further.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Basically, you're talking $190 in monthly fees for the devices, a minimum of $50 per month for 1GB shared data, plus regular taxes etc.

This does include unlimited voice calling and texts. It's not a great deal for those that don't use many minutes or text much.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sixto said:


> I've been waiting on the new shared data plan, seems like this might save me upwards of $50/month with 4 iPhones, a 4G Datacard, and a 4G iPad but I need to look at this further.


For those with tablets and the like, it should save money, but for those with phones only, it's actually an increase. 

~Alan


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> For those with tablets and the like, it should save money, but for those with phones only, it's actually an increase.
> 
> ~Alan


It will be interesting to see how ATT compares when their prices come out.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> I have a friend who would buy my old iMac in an instant. Mac2Sell.net will give you good price references. A posting on a BB at a local college would be a great way. I would stay away from ebay. Maybe a CL listing as you can meet the buyer.
> 
> Ok, so according to Mac2Sell.net, my 17" i7 MBP is worth around $2K. Assuming I could get that for it, I could get in the new MBP for $200. I will need to see the screen though. If it make the text too small as high rez displays tend to do then no. Also, do I want to go from a 17" to a 15"?
> 
> So bummed about this.


Thank you for the info. After reflecting, and given the price tag, I don't know if I can justify the upgrade to the Retina display, especially since a 15 inch is bigger than I want.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

raott said:


> It will be interesting to see how ATT compares when their prices come out.


Yep...

Sadly, it wouldn't affect me as AT&T doesn't offer decent service where I live.... only Verizon and Alltel. 

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

raott said:


> It will be interesting to see how ATT compares when their prices come out.


That is what I am waiting for. Am wondering if AT&T will activate the Verizon iPad on their network.  Technically it will work fine, but will they do it? Also, will they include hotspotting.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Well, I didn't see it listed, but hopefully it is there... I want to be able to copy and paste a whole appointment in the Calendar. I can't stand that you can't do that now. I routinely have appointments that are re-set on new dates. As I like to keep track of all appointments, I don't want to move the current one to the new date, but rather want to copy it, as the current one was a valid appointment.


I have complaints about their calendar as well, and I have mentioned it before.

I want to have it where you do not have to add a person's birth year into their contact information... yeah, that's more of a Contacts issue, but it's an issue that's associated with Calendar.

An actual Calendar issue I'd like to be able to put birthdays for people who I don't really need a Contact set up for (like my cousin's two children are below the age of 10), and have it show up as a birthday instead of just a thing marked on the calendar.

Another thing is that I'd like the option for it to show the anniversaries I have set up in Contacts...



Stewart Vernon said:


> I have mixed feelings on Mountain Lion at $19.99... On the one hand, it isn't outrageously priced... on the other, I just upgraded to Lion in February of this year for $29.99... so had I waited a few more months I would have skipped it and saved $10.
> 
> I was hoping for a better upgrade option for recent Lion purchasers.


I'm wanting to say I was already reading about Mountain Lion in February...

~Alan


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> I rather think they've chosen to not do that, as it's way too easy to accidentally delete messages on the iDevices. All my e-mails on the devices are IMAP, so it do mass deletions on the computer when needed.


 :lol: Protecting me from myself again. How nice of them. EVERY other email app for every other O/S, Device and/or manufacturer has that feature ..... except Apple. 
I'm sure simply adding "Are you sure?" or "Pressing YES will delete all your messages" would resolve that worrisome issue. 

Edit: I use Google's Microsoft Exchange service on my iPad (all gmail accounts) but use POP on my PC. I use imap on my Android phone. I want my mobile devices independent from my PC. When I delete mail on my iPad or phone I want it to stay on both gmails server and my PC.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wait a second, I have the "select all" option in my email on my iPad, then I just use the backspace button to delete all that's highlighted. What am I missing or not understanding about what you're saying?
> 
> Thanks


 I'm talking about deleting all messages from each inbox and/or the combined inbox en masse not deleting blocks of text in the message editor.

Am I missing something? AFAIK now you have to delete each message one at a time and it takes 2 or 3 steps to delete each one. I monitor 5 accounts on my iPad and (without the jailbreak patch) is a PITA.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Am I missing something? AFAIK now you have to delete each message one at a time and it takes 2 or 3 steps to delete each one. I monitor 5 accounts on my iPad and (without the jailbreak patch) is a PITA.


I'm curious. With the gigabytes of storage the e-mail providers are giving for free, is there really a need to delete messages at all? Or do you do it out of privacy concerns?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> I'm curious. With the gigabytes of storage the e-mail providers are giving for free, is there really a need to delete messages at all? Or do you do it out of privacy concerns?


I don't delete them from the gmail servers, only off my devices. I don't need 340,000 emails from the last 7 or 8 years sitting on my iPad, laptop, desktop PC and/or Android phone or my wife's phone. What is important to me I keep on my PC in Outlook folders and since gmail archives everything I can log into the web interface to search for any message going back to gmail day 1 just about 8 years ago if I need it.

I NEVER delete anything off of gmail's servers.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> I'm curious. With the gigabytes of storage the e-mail providers are giving for free, is there really a need to delete messages at all? Or do you do it out of privacy concerns?


Not the person you're asking, but I use my ISP e-mail... and sadly, it's not that large... but I have it where my iPad will read it, but leave it on the server. Every so often, I update my e-mail client on my computer... delete the crap and file/store what I want to keep in folders.

I delete most of my e-mails off my iPad when I get them... and only save certain ones. I usually get around 24 a day...

~Alan


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

This is why I (and my 3-line family plan) left Verizon Wireless after 20 years and went to Sprint when we switched, en-mass, to the iPhone when the 4S was released last October. Well, that (unlimited data) and the fact that it was $50/mo cheaper.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For anyone interested, iFixit has a teardown of the new Retina MacBook Pro. It scored a record low of 1 out of 10 for repairability. They were unable to remove the batteries, for fear of rupturing one, the trackpad cable runs underneath them. The hard drive is proprietary. Get the most RAM now, you can't upgrade (RAM is soldered) and the SSD is proprietary, similar but not exactly the same as the Air.

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Pro-with-Retina-Display-Teardown/9462/#.T9iaFhdYu3Y


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> For anyone interested, iFixit has a teardown of the new Retina MacBook Pro. It scored a record low of 1 out of 10 for repairability. They were unable to remove the batteries, for fear of rupturing one, the trackpad cable runs underneath them. The hard drive is proprietary. Get the most RAM now, you can't upgrade (RAM is soldered) and the SSD is proprietary, similar but not exactly the same as the Air.
> 
> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Pro-with-Retina-Display-Teardown/9462/#.T9iaFhdYu3Y


Definitely the biggest reason why I hate Macs. Don't get me wrong, I think they are terrific computers, but I want some control over something that I spend that much money on.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Definitely the biggest reason why I hate Macs. Don't get me wrong, I think they are terrific computers, but I want some control over something that I spend that much money on.


Hmmmm. Reliability, beauty, compactness, customizable. Pick the first three for Mac, then any two for PCs.....?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Definitely the biggest reason why I hate Macs. Don't get me wrong, I think they are terrific computers, but I want some control over something that I spend that much money on.
> 
> - Merg


At least in the past, some PC laptops were just as bad, or almost so for memory. It was either soldered on, or inconveniently placed. Having to take the keyboard off (which requires some display disassembly etc) just sucks. At least now, the only Dell's I know of that are soldered are the Ultrabook, like the XPS13. And that still starts at $1,000.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Hmmmm. Reliability, beauty, compactness, customizable. Pick the first three for Mac, then any two for PCs.....?


:lol:

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> At least in the past, some PC laptops were just as bad, or almost so for memory. It was either soldered on, or inconveniently placed. Having to take the keyboard off (which requires some display disassembly etc) just sucks. At least now, the only Dell's I know of that are soldered are the Ultrabook, like the XPS13. And that still starts at $1,000.


At least in the last 7-8 years, most laptops can be disassembled and reassembled fairly easily (okay, at least for me). Upgrading/repairing RAM, HDD, and other components is not that bad as well. In desktops, most conform to the ATX standard and make things pretty easy.

Unfortunately, that's not the case with Apple products. Just think about what it takes to replace a faulty battery in an iPhone compared to an Android phone. (And I have an iPhone and will not go to Android.)

- Merg


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/14/t...art.html?pagewanted=2&src=dayp&pagewanted=all

Aside from price, looks pretty awesome. I understand SSD and no DVD, but no ethernet jack gave me pause. I suppose you can keep a USB ethernet adapter in your bag, if need be.

Not sure if anyone else thought of this. If not, another Apple idea that I'm sure will be copied: Dual microphones. One acts as a "noise canceler" for improved speech recognition. :up:

And the retina display, of course.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> Aside from price, looks pretty awesome. I understand SSD and no DVD, but no ethernet jack gave me pause. I suppose you can keep a USB ethernet adapter in your bag, if need be.


With the Air, that has been the case for a while...

The new Thunderbolt->Gigabit adapter, is small... the size of maybe two packs of gum in length, one in hight... Not really a problem to carry around in the bottom of the gear bag. The ethernet cable itself will take up more room. Adapter is bigger, so you are going to carry "something" with you.

I would actually bet that in most places that you go with this Mac Book Pro "Air"... you have a higher percentage that WiFi will be available, than a hard line.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Just played with the new retina MBP at an Apple store. That display is sick. :drooling:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I watched a good portion of the podcast last night... 

I'll check out the MBP with Retina and Mountain Lion sections later.

I thought the sports part with Siri was pretty cool since Buster Posey is from Leesburg, which is in a neighboring county of mine.

Overall... I'm looking forward to iOS6. As with iOS 5, a lot of the changes are stuff that's more geared toward people with a more sophisticated lifestyle and career, but I see enhancements and changes that will come handy. I'd REALLY be looking forward to it on the iPhone (5), but given Verizon's changes, I'm not sure I'll be able to experience that.

I noticed on the screen where Apple announced the SDK that it mentioned face detection. Does anyone know if this is referring to a photo feature or an unlock feature?!

~Alan


----------

